# temporary housing



## kingtortugatron (Sep 15, 2015)

Would this after its set up and cleaned make a enclosure for twk days


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Sep 15, 2015)

For what? Surely not that sulcata in your profile picture? Those habitats are pretty unsuitable for any species of turtle/tortoise.


----------



## Yelloweyed (Sep 15, 2015)

Unfortunately that isn't even suitable for a hermit crab. Maybe a small insect?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 15, 2015)

No sir.
It's frighteningly inadequate.


----------



## wellington (Sep 15, 2015)

I agree with all above. They should not even be sold. I don't know anything that should live in that small of an enclosure.
If your looking for a cheap temp enclosure for a tortoise baby, get the largest plastic tote storage box their is. 50 bucks or less and it will last a hatchling about 6 months to a year.


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 16, 2015)

I too agree with the members: NOT suitable.


----------



## CanadianTestudo (Sep 16, 2015)

When I moved I just used one of the cardbord moving boxes with some newspaper in there until I build the cage


----------



## AnimalLady (Sep 16, 2015)

No way.. it looks so small. Poor tort.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 16, 2015)

Us old timers call that the death bowl.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 16, 2015)

I wonder if he was just pulling our collective leg?


----------



## Prairie Mom (Sep 16, 2015)

kingtortugatron said:


> Would this after its set up and cleaned make a enclosure for twk days
> 
> View attachment 148665



Tupperware like these can make GREAT quick and comfortable INDOOR baby sulcata homes. 


You can find them much bigger than the one shown above. (I pulled this out of my garage. I use this one when I travel & it's the size of my van trunk.) You can also get larger containers to be used for permanent housing. I would aim for ones that are big enough for YOU to fit in comfortably. If you use these for permanent housing, you can cut the sides off and attach other huge Tupperware to make an even bigger hatchling chamber (you could even use clear containers to see inside) which is so important because sulcatas grow soooo quickly. 

You'll need to keep the lid. Cut holes in the lid (you'll probably need more holes than I have shown here) for your lights and Ceramic Heat Emitter (CHE) lamp. Line the cut plastic holes with pieces of aluminum foil, so the lamps don't melt the plastic if they get bumped and accidentally touch the cut sides of your lid.

Here's an example of the type of lamp you could use with this set up...
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000255OUO/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20

-------the actual LAMP that is hanging down and the bulbs are sold separately. This box only contains the stand your lamp can safely hang from.


here's a simple example of a temperature controller you could use to keep your sulcata from getting too hot or cold...
http://www.amazon.com/Zilla-11939-T...rp_a1_2_p?ie=UTF8&refRID=0ZNH18NJKEVQAT4FWTRG

Once you have the lamp positioned over the aluminum -sided cut out hole, COVER THE WHOLE LAMP AND PLASTIC LID with aluminum foil in order to keep in the humidity and warm air...



For substrate, you can use dirt, but it is recommended on this forum that you use "Coco coir" or coconut figer. I'm sure peat moss would do the trick also. For older sulcatas' substrate, try using cypress mulch also known as "orchid bark" or "Zoo med Forest Floor Bedding." Moisten your substrate regularly in order to maintain high humidity and don't let the temps drop below 80'F.

Be sure to include a place for your tortoise to hide. -You don't want your baby to become stressed out.

Also, always include a shallow water dish sunk into the substrate. Pie plates are too slippery, but look for a ceramic planter bottom that is similar to a pie plate for your little guy. 

I hope this helps!


----------



## CanadianTestudo (Sep 16, 2015)

If you guys read the original thread, it's only for two days (I'm assuming that is what "twk days" is supposed to mean). The rubbermaid totes are great, but a bit over kill for two days don't you think? As long as you have some sort of box with some sort of substrate that isn't dangerous with somewhere for the tortoise to hide it should be fine. Looking at the date of the original post, this is maybe not even relevant anymore


----------



## Prairie Mom (Sep 16, 2015)

CanadianTestudo said:


> If you guys read the original thread, it's only for two days (I'm assuming that is what "twk days" is supposed to mean). The rubbermaid totes are great, but a bit over kill for two days don't you think? As long as you have some sort of box with some sort of substrate that isn't dangerous with somewhere for the tortoise to hide it should be fine. Looking at the date of the original post, this is maybe not even relevant anymore


"Overkill" yeah...very nice . I wouldn't put my tortoise in that little plastic ball with no heat or place for water for two days, but since adequate husbandry is obviously considered overkill, than we have very different opinions. 

I also created the post that I did to be friendly and give king possible suggestions for inexpensive housing, since most tortoise owners on this forum wouldn't consider putting their pet in that thing for five minutes.


----------



## CanadianTestudo (Sep 16, 2015)

If you read my previous comment, I also would not put a tortoise in that plastic cage. I just stated in my second comment that maybe for two days you do not need to spend 50$ for a set up when you got moving boxes lying around (if moving is the case). I never said you weren't being friendly, and I think rubbermaid boxes are great for a more "long term, temporary housing", just not necessary for 2 days


----------



## kingtortugatron (Sep 16, 2015)

Ok can I stop getting hate I was just curious I found it laying around


----------



## leigti (Sep 16, 2015)

kingtortugatron said:


> Ok can I stop getting hate I was just curious I found it laying around


I can't see your avatar, so how old is your tortoise? To me, that has more to do with what to use as a temporary enclosure for two days then anything else. Only because babies need to stay warm. You can always soak them outside of the enclosure wherever you are. Or feed them something like cucumber to stay hydrated. Two days isn't a big deal unless they get cold. And the worst would be damp and cold. And you haven't told us what this today temporary enclosure is for. Are you moving? Are you just building a new enclosure? Is the tortoise going to be staying in one spot or are you traveling? I know this all seems like "overkill and "as somebody has said earlier when given information but it does have pertinence to what kind of answer you will get.


----------



## kingtortugatron (Sep 16, 2015)

Just traveling and the sulcata is 3 months


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 17, 2015)

No hate involved.


----------



## leigti (Sep 17, 2015)

kingtortugatron said:


> Just traveling and the sulcata is 3 months


OK. Then I would get a plastic tote, doesn't have to be huge. And you can always use it for something else later. A cardboard box or something like that would also work. I would make sure he stays warm, and I would keep the substrate dry. I say this because it's better to be dry and cool then wet and cool in case you can't keep the temperatures high. It's just safer that way. . I would put in some sort of hide so he feels more secure. As far as heat, if you can keep the car at 80 or above great. If you can't you can use the handwarmers the people put in their gloves or socks, just wrap them in a towel and put them under the substrate. You can soak your tortoise every night when you stop, I'm going to assume you're in a hotel or somebody's house. When there you can also sign a lamp over him, just make sure you bring the temperature gun or something so you can get an accurate temperature reading. It's hard when they're little because they are more fragile. As an adult it's a lot easier and a lot less to worry about. Except that you might need a truck  when he's full-grown.


----------



## CanadianTestudo (Sep 18, 2015)

definitely not hating, just trying to help. For travelling I have used a small animal transport box (one of those you can buy at the pet store). My tortoise spend less than 1 day in there though, but travelled from germnay to Canada. It got pretty cold on the plane so I also kept it dry


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 18, 2015)

Or a cardboard box filled with shredded newspaper.


----------



## leigti (Sep 18, 2015)

CanadianTestudo said:


> definitely not hating, just trying to help. For travelling I have used a small animal transport box (one of those you can buy at the pet store). My tortoise spend less than 1 day in there though, but travelled from germnay to Canada. It got pretty cold on the plane so I also kept it dry


Were you able to take him into the cabin with you or did he have to fly with the luggage and other pets?


----------



## CanadianTestudo (Sep 23, 2015)

leigti said:


> Were you able to take him into the cabin with you or did he have to fly with the luggage and other pets?



Luggage compartment with other pets. This was 8 years ago and there was only 1 airline which allowed you to take pets transatlantic from germany to canada and they had to stay in the compartment


----------

